# Moving to Manila. Need help with medications and doctors.



## beanthere

Hello Everyone,

In March I am moving to Manila. My family doctor will not see to my needs overseas. He will send me off with a months worth of prescriptions but he then wants a doctor over there to continue my treatment.

Right now I am on 14mg of Lexapro and 2mgs of Ativan. I will be in need of a doctor who can continue these prescriptions. 

Do any of you know any Good doctors for expats that can accommodate this. If possible it would be great if I could get my Ativan raised to 4mg as that's the amount I normally take. If I dont take it I get severe physical pains due to anxiety, depression and stress..

Thank you


----------



## Asian Spirit

beanthere said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> In March I am moving to Manila. My family doctor will not see to my needs overseas. He will send me off with a months worth of prescriptions but he then wants a doctor over there to continue my treatment.
> 
> Right now I am on 14mg of Lexapro and 2mgs of Ativan. I will be in need of a doctor who can continue these prescriptions.
> 
> Do any of you know any Good doctors for expats that can accommodate this. If possible it would be great if I could get my Ativan raised to 4mg as that's the amount I normally take. If I dont take it I get severe physical pains due to anxiety, depression and stress..
> 
> Thank you


Hi And Welcome,

First thing, be very sure you have a letter from your doctor stating that you have and are bringing those meds with you. Keep the meds in your carry-on luggage to prevent loss and keep them IN the labeled containers from the pharmacy there. That letter prevents any problem with customs or the Philippine Drug Enforcement Agency at the Manila airport.

Most all medications available there are here also but sometimes under a different name. Also most drugs do not need a Dr's Rx to buy. For locating a doctor, upon arrival in Manila, I would suggest going to the walk-in clinic at Manila Doctors Hospital in Ermita, Manila. Suggest starting with Dr. Eugenio Cu, and internal medicine doctor there. He then can refer you to other Dr's if needed.
Beyond that, you can use The Filipino Doctor site to locate doctors anywhere in the country.

Doctors here will not request your records for you as doctors do there. So it is VERY important to bring a complete medical history (including any X-rays) with you.



Good Luck...


----------



## beanthere

Thank you for your reply!

I will check into all that, however doing some research it seems benzos all have to have a prescription over there and I'm not even sure ativan is available at all. I know xanax is under the name xancor (With prescription) but that's not what I am on and it would be great not to have to switch.

Ativan is known out there due to the Ativan Date Rape gang using it to well... Date rape people. So that's definitely going to be controlled... If it's even possible to get out there at all?


----------



## Asian Spirit

beanthere said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> I will check into all that, however doing some research it seems benzos all have to have a prescription over there and I'm not even sure ativan is available at all. I know xanax is under the name xancor (With prescription) but that's not what I am on and it would be great not to have to switch.
> 
> Ativan is known out there due to the Ativan Date Rape gang using it to well... Date rape people. So that's definitely going to be controlled... If it's even possible to get out there at all?


Yep I can relate to and understand your concerns on changing or availability of medications. The vast majority of "Branded" medications sold here are from Australia and India. So with that they are of good quality and a doctor can undoubtedly prescribe the right one(s) all be in under a different name. Also here, the vast majority of medications are must less than there at home.


----------



## beanthere

Do you know if Ativan is available in the Philippines? I googled the **** out of it and its generic name Lorazepam but can't find anything outside of online sites trying to sell it. I'm at a loss, if I have to switch to Xanax or Xancor out there it might be helpful to know beforehand so I can get a script written for that instead?


----------



## Asian Spirit

Lorazepam is the "real' name for Valium. Yes, it is available here in the large, nationwide drugstores. But you are right on a need for an Rx. That drug does require an Rx. to buy it.
Once found at a pharmacy here, don't assume that or other drugs are available at ALL branches of the same pharmacy all of the time. Just does not happen here.
So what I'm saying here is that once you locate a pharmacy that does carry your meds, visit with the store manager and request they constantly order and keep them in stock for you. Even that does not always work but it's the best option...


----------



## beanthere

Forgive me for correcting you here, all respect given but Diazepam is the real name for Valium, Lorazepam is the real name for Ativan. Both benzos but still different. So if you know if Lorazepam is sold there and not Diazepam it might be more helpful


----------



## beanthere

I had a friend call up a Mercury Drugstore and they said they do not have it and to find an alternative prescription. Not sure if that's the case for just that store or all pharmacies, mercury or otherwise. This is way stressful. Agh.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Mercury and Manson are two of the largest chain drug stores in the country. I would "assume" that it was just that particular store location that does not have it in stock. Again, with an Rx they should be able to order and keep it in stock. Whatever doctor you end up seeing here should have a good idea on where to get the needed meds - even if it is at a hospital pharmacy..


----------



## beanthere

Well she had her friends in the call center call up all the pharmacies, apparently Ativan is banned in the Philippines. Not sure what to do.


----------



## cvgtpc1

beanthere said:


> If I dont take it I get severe physical pains due to anxiety, depression and stress..
> 
> Thank you


Surprised that nobody's mentioned the Philippines isn't exactly stress and anxiety-free....


----------



## beanthere

Oh I know  This is stressful upon itself, but I've been there before and I loved it. I was there long enough to keep myself taken care of with my prescriptions from the US. I had enough supply. This time it won't be the case.


----------



## Asian Spirit

cvgtpc1 said:


> Surprised that nobody's mentioned the Philippines isn't exactly stress and anxiety-free....


Stress? Are you kidding? I've had less stress here in the islands for the past almost 11 years than I had in just one day back in the States. If this is stressful living,,,,,I'll keep the stress. Hahaha...


----------



## beanthere

Well THIS is stressful and hearing that Ativan is banned but I'll take Island living over Michigan any day. Winter really needs to calm down lol


----------



## beanthere

Hmmm... Good private insurance ?


----------



## billygoat993

Ativan is available here in PI, I can only recommend drs from Asian Hospital. It would help not just to bring RX or prescription of your meds but also bring your medical Record Some Dr's asked for that. By the way this is the wife of billygoat I am a Filipina and Nurse by profession/businesswoman if that would be of help. Bill is ok just asked me to answer this... Your medical records will also show that your prescription is not a fake one just to bring in those drugs. I agree with Jetlag most pharmacy you can get meds without prescription but if its a controlled meds tgey usually asked for the RX with the License no of the dr BUT you can still buy those in small pharmacies who only have sales staff and not Pharmacist.


----------



## beanthere

I'm so confused  after my friend and the place she worked called all the pharmacies around they were all told its been banned. I keep getting conflicting reports on its availability there


----------



## Asian Spirit

beanthere said:


> I'm so confused  after my friend and the place she worked called all the pharmacies around they were all told its been banned. I keep getting conflicting reports on its availability there


I'm gonna guess here--and it's only a guess. I think the possible reason calling pharmacies for the info my not be getting you the right info might be that with a "local" calling they simply do no want to give the information to avoid possible robbery. Or the employee at the pharmacies are looking for the name you gave and not a possible local name for the drug.
To say that life here is frustrating and inefficient would be a gross understatement of the highest degree. Your issue with medications is only the very start of confusion and difficulties when dealing with life here in paradise.

Best possible suggestion is to make one and preferably more exploratory trips here before making a move. This is an terribly under-developed 3rd world country where not only are things lacking but also a totally different and in most ways broken infrastructure. You need to spend enough time here to be very sure this really is the place you want to live to avoid a very costly mistake...


----------



## ihatepants

Ativan (Lorazepam) is indeed banned here in the Philippines. <Snip> Have you tried any other alternative benzodiazepenes in the past? Perhaps there's an alternative that will work for you as well. Make sure to bring your full medical history and get a consultation at one of the hospitals here.

Despite being a third world country, Filipino doctors are among the world's best and you'll get great care and treatment here (although it'll be expensive since everything is out of pocket). If you want to make sure you get the best treatment, though, I would recommend one of the four internationally accredited (JCI) hospitals in the Philippines (Makati Medical Center - my personal preference, The Medical City in Pasig City, St. Luke’s Medical Center (SLMC) in Quezon City and Chong Hua Hospital in Cebu).


----------

